

How to Introduce a Speaker: 16 Essential Tips for Success - wyclif
http://sixminutes.dlugan.com/how-to-introduce-a-speaker/

======
makecheck
I think I prefer Johnny Carson's introduction of Bill Clinton in 1988. :)

<http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4464083>

